# redfish delight



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Well got the family together and headed out to the beach. Was REALLY late by time we made it out their (1200) man it was a beautiful day to be ph the beach.. got the kids and wife situated and got my lines out... Was using cut bait (flea rake broke  ) and was not long I had a ladyfish hooked. Used her for some fresh bait and back out i went. No bite for at least 30 min. And finally a hit.. turns out to be the gulfs finest aggrevating fish... Catfish! Got some fresh bait and back out I go, started playing with the kids at the waters edge and I look back to see my pole trying to slap the beach.. get to my pole, real in the slack and set the hook BAM! Fish on! Man it felt like I was pulling an anchor up... Fought for about 15min and finally got a glance of what it was in a wave.. then after knowing what I had the excitement escalated! By now I was drawing a crowd.. everytime I would get him close he would turn and run like he just hit the line... After finally wearing him down I get to hold my trophy.. 37" redfish! :thumbup: my son (on my right side) was going nuts to say the least lol good times with family and friends!


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Great catch that will make you want to get back out there.it is always special when the kids see dad bring in a big redfish.
Good pics glad you had a great day thanks for sharing


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Most definitely!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I told you your sand flea rake was garbage :lol:

Nice fish though, maybe we can get together one afternoon this week and catch something


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol yea well at least I didn't buy it  sounds good to me...


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful day to be fishing with the family! Nice catch, thanks for the post.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job w/ family and still enjoying wetting a line!!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys... Always good to share some big catches with the rest of the family !


----------

